# Carry Canon L lenses out shooting. Which pair would you usually carry?



## Physicx (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally I have completed my kit. It is composed of:

5dMKII
16-35mm f/2.8 MKII L
24-70mm f/2.8 L
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS
Sigma 50mm f/1.4

I'm very very happy with what I have. And theres going to be so much to learn. Im taking these travelling. Im planning to take only two lenses maximum when I'm out. Preferably not taking both L lenses ( not putting both eggs in one basket). 

Which pair would you take for various situations? The 24-70 + 50? or the 16-35+50? 

Does the 16-35 go well with the 70-200 without the middle range? Reading this forum, the 16-35 is more preferred to the 24-70 it seems. 

thanks for your advice/experiences.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

It would depend on where/when. For general purpose, I'd take the 24-70 and 70-200, but if I knew I'd need to shoot ultrawide (buildings, landscapes), I'd take the 16-35 and 70-200. If I'd be out at night, I'd take the 50/1.4 and maybe nothing else, or for day then night the 24-70 too. 

My current 'small' travel kit is a gripped 5DII (soon to be 1D X) with the 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS and 35mm f/1.4L.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm finding a strange combo to work well lately:
Canon 70-200 f/2.8 MkII
TSE-24mm MKII


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It would depend on where/when. For general purpose, I'd take the 24-70 and 70-200, but if I knew I'd need to shoot ultrawide (buildings, landscapes), I'd take the 16-35 and 70-200. If I'd be out at night, I'd take the 50/1.4 and maybe nothing else, or for day then night the 24-70 too.



+1 for 24-70/70-200 and 16-35/70-200 if you're going to be doing a lot of landscapes/architecture.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 5, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It would depend on where/when. For general purpose, I'd take the 24-70 and 70-200, but if I knew I'd need to shoot ultrawide (buildings, landscapes), I'd take the 16-35 and 70-200. If I'd be out at night, I'd take the 50/1.4 and maybe nothing else, or for day then night the 24-70 too.
> ...



+2


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 5, 2012)

_ Carry Canon L lenses out shooting. Which pair would you usually carry?


Finally I have completed my kit. It is composed of:

5dMKII
16-35mm f/2.8 MKII L
24-70mm f/2.8 L
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS
Sigma 50mm f/1.4
_


Well, you only own two L lenses, so the choice is easy. 

If I were to take two of mine, I'd grab the 24L and 50L most of the time. The 24L is magical, it's in the 200/2 league of pure awesome.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 5, 2012)

_Carry Canon L lenses out shooting. Which pair would you usually carry?_

I have 2 sets that I take with the 1D4 and 1Ds3 - no bag, just them hanging off the dual Black Widow

24-105/70-200 F/2.8II - this is the general walkabout/street

70-200 f/2.8 II and 400 f/2.8 - if I fancy having more fun, the 400 f/2.8 gets most use


----------



## pwp (Apr 6, 2012)

Just two? Easy.

16-35 f/2.8II
70-200 f/2.8isII

Paul Wright


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 6, 2012)

pwp said:


> Just two? Easy.
> 
> 16-35 f/2.8II
> 70-200 f/2.8isII
> ...



EXACTLY the two I shoot with most of the time. I keep one lens on each body. Its the most perfect combination for wedding photography!


----------

